# Eclipse - importation image



## ciberju (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 
voila, j'aimerais créer un petit programme java, dans lequel j'aurais un bouton qui au lieu de contenir du texte, contiendrais une image.

j'ai donc le code ci-dessous : 


```
JButton bouton = new JButton(new ImageIcon(".\\src\\view\\im.png"));
 panneau.add(bouton);
```
panneau étant un jpanel, et mon jpanel se trouvant dans une jframe.

mes fichiers ainsi que mon image se trouvent bien dans le dossier projetJava > src > view 

mon problèe est que malgré celan l'image ne s'affiche pas à l'exécution, j'ai bien un bouton, mais sans fond.
Or ne comprenant pas mon erreur, j'ai envoyé le tout à un ami sous windows, et chez lui ca fonctionne parfaitement, il est également sous éclipse, et l'image s'affiche bien comme un bouton.

Donc voila, qu'est ce qui se passe ? manque-t-il des modules à eclipse, ou alors je fais quelque chose de travers ? 
Si vous pouviez m'aider car je farfouille depuis 3h et j'en deviens désesperé la 

merci !!


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Février 2008)

Stl, 

JButton btn = new JButton(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("new.png")));

où ton image est dans le même répertoire que ta classe.

gg


----------



## ciberju (23 Février 2008)

aaaah, merci beaucoup, je devenais fou à force    :rateau:


----------

